# Was ist wenn...?



## Destroyer1990_m (29. November 2007)

Grüße liebe Warhammer Freunde,


Wie ihr wisst freuen sich alle auf das Spiel. Überall im Forum wird geschrieben das dieses Spiel World of Warcraft ablöst, es viel besser und genialer ist. 
Man sieht oft geschrieben das in World of Warcraft nur Epic´s nützen und der Skill keine Rolle macht. Klar das sehe ich auch so aber ich habe mir diese Fragen gestellt.


*Was ist wenn WAR schlechter wird als World of Warcraft und das Spiel nicht ablöst wie alle sagen?*
*Was ist wenn man nur am Anfang Skill braucht später auch nur das Equip zählt?*
*Was werdet ihr tun, wenn WAR schlecht wird? Werdet ihr wieder WoW spielen oder ein anderes SPiel wie zb. Age of Conan, Aion...?*
*Oder werdet ihr egal wie schlecht WAR wird es spielen?*


Ich stelle diese Fragen, aus dem Grund weil ich oft nur über WAR gute Sachen lese, dass es WoW ablöst und man SKill braucht.

Ich möchte hier nur ernst Gemeinte Antworten haben, keine Antworten wie:

*WAR wird voll geil, WoW geht Unter.*

Oder irgend welche andere Kiddy (im Geistigensinne) Antworten. Also was werdet ihr machen wenn Warhammer doch nicht der Hit wird.

EDIT:
Also wenn Warhammer echt nicht der hit wird, werde ich Age of Conan oder Aion anfangen vieleicht steige ich auch wieder in die Welt von World of Warcraft ein (aber nur echt wenn WAR kacke wird).
Wenn es später nur um Equipt geht hoffe ich das es nicht so gemacht wird wie in WoW das jeder Trottel Epics bekommen kann (mit ausnahmen von Beruf EPics).



Mfg Destroyer (16)


----------



## Sempai02 (29. November 2007)

Als Hardcorefan von Warhammer und WarCraft (WarCraft,nicht unbedingt World of WarCraft!) gebe ich mal meine Meinung kund.

Meine aktuelle Planung sieht ja vor,sowohl WAR als auch Wrath zu spielen,wobei WAR für mich als PvP-Spielden Vorzug gegenüber Wrath hätte - dort kann ich dumme Mobs auch noch 09 oder 10 für Quests umhauen. Sollte WAR jetzt wider jeder Hoffnung doch nichts werden,wird es wohl laufen wie bisher:

Bis Wrath wird mit WoW pausiert,dann Jägerin auf 80 gebracht und ein Todesritter angespielt bzw. eventuell auch auf 80 gebracht und dann wieder pausiert bis zum 3. Addon. Ansonsten würde ich weiterhin auf ein neues MMOG hoffen,dass mich zu richtig fesselt und in der Zwischenzeit (wie momentan auch) Singleplayerspiele zocken. Es ist bei mir zum Glück so,dass ich bei WoW am Endcontent kein Interesse haben und dadurch eh nicht so versumpft bin,dass ich unbedingt den lila Pixelstoff brauche. 

Also noch einmal:

- wird WAR gut: WARwird viel gespielt und irgendwann mal zwischendurch ein wenig in WoW gelevelt-
- wird WAR schlecht: WoW auf 80 leveln und danach wie jetzt auch Singleplayerspiele gespielt und dann eventuell sogar Ende 08/Anfang 09 eine PS3 gekauft.


----------



## Vetaro (29. November 2007)

WAR wird voll geil, WoW geht Unter.

(Ich hab es kopiert, muss nicht rechtfertigen, wieso ich Unter groß schreibe.)


----------



## Devilyn (29. November 2007)

naja keins von beidem^^

nix wow und war weil AION^^4tw^^

habts mal die grafik gesehn und diese flügel hui^^

find auch das crafting system sehr nice^^

aber jeder muss es selbst wissen und dieser leichte anime look mag ich persönlich sowieso sehr gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (29. November 2007)

Auch ich bin ein großer Fan der Warcraft Reihe (ja, auch WoW)! Dennoch glaube ich, dass Blizzard seit langem das Zwischenmenschliche vergessen hat. Ich persönlich lasse mich ungern durch Farmingzwang (ob Epics, Ruf oder Honorpoints) zu meinem Glück zwingen. 
Seit dem Release von WoW konnte man kontinuierlich einen Verlust der individuellen Spielgestaltung erkennen, musste jedoch diesen als Patch (engl. Korrektur, Verbesserung) deklarierten Gruppenzwang ohne Komentar hinnehmen.

Meine Hoffnungen liegen nun, wie vor knapp drei Jahren, in einem weiteren grandiosen Spielekonzept, welches mit einer Unmenge an Neuerungen, Konsumenten aus allen Teilen der Welt vor den Bildschirm fesseln will.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die bisher beschriebenen Konzepte eine gewisse Nachhaltigkeit beinhalten und nicht durch ein, wie für WoW typisches, Baukastenprinzip immer und immer wieder "korriegiert" werden. Denn nur dann ist eine freihe Entfaltung des eigenen (Spiel-)Charakters möglich.


----------



## Schlagetot (30. November 2007)

Zwar hat WAR wie alle neuen Spiel die chance viele neue features und verbessrungen einzubringen, wa aus Zeitlichen gründen ja normal ist. 
Aber als Alternative zu WoW hat WAr für mich einen ählichen Status wie HdRO. Zwar einge nette features, aber im großen und ganzen zu ähnlich. 
Ähnliches Gameplay, bei WAR und WoW auch ein ähnlicher Graphischer Stil (damit mein ich net die technisch besser Grafik).
Dann spielen WoW, HdRO und WAR alle im klassischen Fantasyszenario, von daher auch kein wirklicher Vorteil für eins der Spiele. 
Bisher scheint WAR PvP lastig zu sein. Wer au Story steht sollte HdRO spielen, wer PvP mag WAR. Wer gerne beides mag, sprich Abwechslung sollte imho bei WoW bleiben. 
Vom crafting her denke ich das WAR am schlechtesten zu sein scheint, wärnend HdRO die spitze bildet, WoW wieder als der Kompromiskanidat für die Mitte. 
Daher denke ich das WAr net innovatib genug ist.
Für mich daher der einzige Wechselkanidat ist bisher Age of Conan. PvP technisch scheinen die meisten Features mit denen WAR protzt auch vorhnaden zu sein (z.B. Kollisionsabfrage).
Und das Kampfsystem scheint mir insgesammt interesanter zu sein, auch wenn viele Leute es als schwirig empfinden. Aber grade das finde ich reizvoll.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. November 2007)

> Ich möchte hier nur ernst Gemeinte Antworten haben, keine Antworten wie:
> 
> WAR wird voll geil, WoW geht Unter.



Ich weiss du würdest lieber hören:
WoW Addon wird voll geil, WAR geht (u)nter.

Ich weiss nur, das praktisch jeder RL-Kumpel mit WoW schon neit ner Weile aufgehört hat und auch WAR anfangen wird.
Auf dem Server Taerar werd ich auch häufig angeflüstert und gefragt, was ich spielen werde etc.

WoW werden wohl kaum die Spieler ausgehen, aber es werden wieder einige wechseln, wie auch schon bei HdRO.


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> *Was ist wenn WAR schlechter wird als World of Warcraft und das Spiel nicht ablöst wie alle sagen?*


Warhammer wird Wow nicht ablösen, muss es auch nicht. Abgesehen davon ist eine "Ablösung" immer etwas individuelles. Was interessiert es mich wieviele Millionen ein Spiel zocken das ich nicht spiele?
Es gibt einige sehr schöne MMO's dadraussen, perfekt ist keines aber viele haben sehr reizvolle Aspekte (z.B. DDO oder EQ2)
Ob Warhammer was taugt wird sich zeigen, im Notfall bleibt mir immer noch Ultima Online wie die letzten Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> *Was ist wenn man nur am Anfang Skill braucht später auch nur das Equip zählt?*


Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber um die Equipsache so schlimm wie in Wow zu machen müsste schon einiges schiefgehen. Ok, sollten Manager anhand von Userzahlen Panik schieben kann wirklich alles passieren ...




Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> *Was werdet ihr tun, wenn WAR schlecht wird? Werdet ihr wieder WoW spielen oder ein anderes SPiel wie zb. Age of Conan, Aion...?*


Das zocken was meine Freunde zocken. Wenn die nichts zocken Ultima Online.


----------



## Endofday (30. November 2007)

hmm also das mit keinem skill und nur epics ist schwachsinn, hab letztens erst ein video gesehen wo ein ele schamane nackt nur mit hals ringe und trinket ein full epic mage und noch einen (fällt mir grad die klasse nicht ein) legt, und ich weiss noch oft genug wie ich leute gelegt habe die 10 lvl über mir waren oder bin momentan 68 und brauch keine angst gegen die arena 2 euipten im bg zu haben den ich weiss meinen charakter zu spielen und was ich in welcher situatuion machen muss, epics spielen schon eine rolle aber meiner meinung sind 99% skill entscheident.

Und ob War so der hammer wird bezweifle ich, die grafik gefällt mir schonmal gar nicht aber da sind die geschmäcker verschieden. und was ich oft gehört/gelesen habe das War ne reine WoW kopie sei mit anderer story.

Naja aber mal abwarten was die sich noch so einfallen lassen =)


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2007)

Videos faken kann ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (30. November 2007)

also falls WAR schlecht wird, was ich weder hoffe noch glaube, werde ich weiter Tabula Rasa zocken und auf jedenfall Conan antesten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (30. November 2007)

> und was ich oft gehört/gelesen habe das War ne reine WoW kopie sei mit anderer story.


ähm war ne kopie von wow? ich glaube nicht ^^ du meinst vielleicht lotro, und wenn dann nur das interface, aber WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen das ist schon etwas herb, da wow einfach nur raidinnis und gefarme ist, arena ist total sinnfrei und ohne taktik ( und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "taktik ist drin, ohne taktik gewinnste garnix!" das bisschen pupstaktik für die 5 minuten arena kannste stecken lassen, ich rede von taktischen gefechten die stundenlang dauern können etc) jo und WAR ist halt mehr pvp usw. weniger raidinnis bzw. garkeine ^^ manche wirds stören da sie doch so gerne epixxxx jagen gehen^^ naja möchte hier nicht wie nen fanboy klingen oder wie nen "wow is scheiße, holt euch WAR das roxxx alles wech!!!!11einseinself"-kiddie auch nicht, denn schließlich ist war noch garnicht draussen und die entwicker können noch so manch schöne sache verkacken und am ende bleiben doch alle bei dem allerersten und besten mmorpg WoW *noch von guten ultima-online zeiten schwärmt* wie schade das die community da ausstirbt ^^ zumindest auf phantasmoriga O.O


----------



## Daimien (30. November 2007)

Ich bin auch ein großer Fan der Warhammer und Warhammer 40.000 Story. Und ich werde mir auf jeden fall anschauen wie WAR geworden ist. Und werde es mir bestimmt auch länger antun auch wenn viele meinen das es nicht so gut ist. Denn ich bin der meinunfg das es bei einem MMOG zwei Phasen gibt in denn mann entscheidet ob mann es Spielt oder nicht.

Phase 1: Mann spielt das Spiel an und schaut ob einem der Anfang und der Einstieg in das Spiel auch gefällt.... wenn es da schon nicht passt wird mann mit großer Warscheinlichkeit auch dieses Spiel wieder in die Ecke legen.

Phase 2: Der erste Eindruck war gut und mann spielt es weiter und versucht in eine Höhere Stuffe des Spiels zu kommen. Und wenn einem die Sache da auch nicht so bockt wird es entweder weiter gezockt oder einem vergeht der Spaß daran es weiter zu zocken.

Phase 3: Mann geht in die sucht über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber mal ehrlich.... ich glaube das ich bei WAR bleibe da es mich von Anfangan schon infiziert hat. Denn bei WoW war ich eigentlich noch nie so infiziert von anfang an. Was wie gesagt bei WAR mich schon mit der Ankündigung erwischt hatte.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. November 2007)

naja ehrlich gesagt, verspricht WAR bis jetzt mehr, aber abwarten was kommt, ist ja noch nicht fertig.
WoW hat seinen reiz verloren, wenn WAR nicht so doll wird, dann versuch ich erstmal weitere onlinegames bevor ich zu WoW zurückkehren würde.


----------



## AhLuuum (30. November 2007)

Endofday schrieb:


> bin momentan 68 und brauch keine angst gegen die arena 2 euipten im bg zu haben



Du kannst mit LVL68 im BG gegen LVL70er spielen?


----------



## artificial (30. November 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Du kannst mit LVL68 im BG gegen LVL70er spielen?



Alteractal


----------



## nickdaniel (30. November 2007)

Warhammer Online wird sicher nicht WoW Ablößen, einige werden wechseln das wars aber auch schon. WoW wird seine Stammspieler haben und dennoch sein Puplikum haben. Evtl wird Warhammer auch nen reinfall also erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Wagdy (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hoffe ja natürlich, das mich WAR nicht enttäuschen wird.

Aber sollte es so sein, werde ich wieder auf meinen alten DAoC Account
umsteigen, den ich ja zur Zeit auch spiele.
Denn WoW hat sich bei mir echt ins Aus geschossen (meine Meinung).
Spätestens mit WotLK.

Also, spielt was Euch gefällt und habt Spaß...jedem das seine.

Machts gut
Wagdy

P.S.: DAoC ist nicht tot!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (30. November 2007)

Vallar schrieb:


> ähm war ne kopie von wow? ich glaube nicht ^^ du meinst vielleicht lotro, und wenn dann nur das interface, aber WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen das ist schon etwas herb, da wow einfach nur raidinnis und gefarme ist, *arena ist total sinnfrei und ohne taktik ( und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "taktik ist drin, ohne taktik gewinnste garnix!" das bisschen pupstaktik für die 5 minuten arena kannste stecken lassen, ich rede von taktischen gefechten die stundenlang dauern können etc) *jo und WAR ist halt mehr pvp usw. weniger raidinnis bzw. garkeine ^^ manche wirds stören da sie doch so gerne epixxxx jagen gehen^^ naja möchte hier nicht wie nen fanboy klingen oder wie nen "wow is scheiße, holt euch WAR das roxxx alles wech!!!!11einseinself"-kiddie auch nicht, denn schließlich ist war noch garnicht draussen und die entwicker können noch so manch schöne sache verkacken und am ende bleiben doch alle bei dem allerersten und besten mmorpg WoW *noch von guten ultima-online zeiten schwärmt* wie schade das die community da ausstirbt ^^ zumindest auf phantasmoriga O.O


Nur weil ein Gefecht schnell ist, bedeutet da nicht das die taktik wenig ist oder unnütz. Schnell denken ist weitaus schwiriger als auf eibnem großen Schlachtfeld, wos auf nen Minütchen net ankommt.


----------



## zechs (30. November 2007)

Ich sehe das recht locker. 

Nur weil War gut ist, heisst dieses ja nicht, dass ich dann WoW schlecht finden muss. Was mich an War stören wird sind die Kinderkrankheiten die nunmal jedes MMO anfangs hat. Es wird dauern bis man von nem relativ bugfreien Spiel reden kann. Also lass ich War erstmal genüsslich ins Land ziehen und spiele weiter WoW. Wechseln kann man dann immer noch, letzendlich ist entscheidend wo sich die Leute , mit denen ich immer spiele, tummeln werden.


----------



## Slinia (30. November 2007)

> Videos faken kann ich auch



Der Über dir kann aber auch die Wahrheit sagen. 

Ihr solltet endlich aufhören WAR mit WoW zu duelleieren und umgekehrt...

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=46369


----------



## Mordenai (30. November 2007)

Wenn wir gerade bei WoW-vids sind: Habe hier meiner Meinung nach eines der schönsten Videos, was Aufmachung, story und vor allem Skill betrifft. 
Gewisse Szenen scheinen bzw. sind eindeutig  gestellt (z.B. Anfanh & Ende) aber der Großteil sieht nach spontanen Kämpfen aus.

ganz großes Kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dowsha - Unleashed
(ja, diese Video hat mich bei der Namensgebung unserer Gilde maßgeblich beeinflusst ^^)


----------



## Zauma (30. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> *Was ist wenn WAR schlechter wird als World of Warcraft und das Spiel nicht ablöst wie alle sagen?*
> *Was ist wenn man nur am Anfang Skill braucht später auch nur das Equip zählt?*
> *Was werdet ihr tun, wenn WAR schlecht wird? Werdet ihr wieder WoW spielen oder ein anderes SPiel wie zb. Age of Conan, Aion...?*
> *Oder werdet ihr egal wie schlecht WAR wird es spielen?*
> Ich stelle diese Fragen, aus dem Grund weil ich oft nur über WAR gute Sachen lese, dass es WoW ablöst und man SKill braucht.



WAR muß WoW nicht ablösen, also größere Spielerzahlen haben usw.. Mir reicht es schon, wenn WAR WoW für mich ganz persönlich ablöst.

Wenn am Schluß wirklich wieder die Ausrüstung einer Großteil des Spielerfolges ausmacht, so daß man mit einem Twink z.B. wieder endlos Hinterherfarmen muß, kann ich auch WoW spielen. Dann ist WAR für mich gestorben. Deswegen werde ich auch vorsichtig in WAR einsteigen, indem ich erstmal nur ein paar Monate abboniere.

Wenn WAR schlecht wird, werde ich WoW weiterspielen und dann Ende 2008 Total War:Empire. Und das wird genial, darauf kann ich mich verlassen.


----------



## Sempai02 (30. November 2007)

Ich hoffe ja,dass WAR gar nicht mal so groß wie WoW wird. Dann bleiben die ganzen Mitläufer und Kleinkinder größtenteils bei WoW und flamen dort weiter rum,während die WAR-Community richtig gut wird - war bei LotRO schon so,nur leider packt mich das Spiel nicht so richtig. Also liebe WoW-Kiddies: Bleibt bei WoW mit seinen Power Rangers-Items und bleibt weg von WAR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (30. November 2007)

Mir ist es ziemlich egal ob irgendwas von was anderem abgelöst wird oder nicht.
Ich werde mir WAR anschauen und wenn es gleich gut oder besser ist als WoW dann werde ich es spielen und WoW links liegen lassen.
Auch wenn es ein passabler Mix aus WoW und DaoC wird.
Ansonsten habe ich ein Auge auf Pirates of the burning sea geworfen. Das Szenario gefällt mir und wenn es einen fesseln kann kann ich mir sogar vorstellen das parallel zu einem anderen MMORPG zu spielen.

Des weiteren hoffe ich auf eine kleine aber feine Community. Lieber wenig interessierte Spieler als einen Haufen welcher noch nie was von Teamplay und sozialem Verhalten gehört hat.




Mit faulendem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Vetaro (30. November 2007)

Ich wollte mal kurz noch hierauf zurückkommen. Bezog sich auf WoW:


Endofday schrieb:


> epics spielen schon eine rolle aber meiner meinung sind 99% skill entscheident.



... Ich lasse e  weitgehend unkommentiert, formuliere es jedoch nochmal von der anderen Seite: In WoW (-PvP) ist Ausrüstung genau zu einem Prozent entscheidend.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (30. November 2007)

Beim momentanen Stand wird es KEIN EINZIGES Spiel schaffen Wow "abzulösen". Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Selbst erfolgreiche Spiele haben zum Release nicht gleich unzählige Millionen an Spielern.

Ich glaube für War wäre es ein Riesen Erfolg die 2mio Marke zu knacken und damit wären Sie schon in einem elitären Bereich was MMORPG angeht.

Klar kann man danach nach mehr streben und wenn das Spiel gut ist, kann die Spielerzahl wachsen und immer mehr Konkurrenten ausbooten.

Aber anzunehmen das War urplötzlich Marktführer ist, ist eine sehr unrealistische Vorstellung.


----------



## Pente (30. November 2007)

Hab jetzt nicht alle Posts gelesen (Schande über mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und will diesmal auch nur kurz Antworten (ich geb mir Mühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Man sollte hierbei bedenken, dass EA Mythic / GOA ein Ziel mit diesem MMORPG verfolgt und das lautet ganz klar: die "Krone" zurückerobern und wieder *das* Top MMORPG zu werden. Sie wollen also mit WAR das erreichen was sie vor 5-6 Jahren mit dem DAoC Release erreichten. Die Führungsposition konnten sie damals bis zum WoW Release halten. WoW sprach einfach die breite Masse an und so verlor EA Mythic / GOA ihre Führungsposition. Sie starten mit ihrem neuen MMORPG WAR also eine klare Offensive und das haben sie auch oft schon genau so gesagt. Derzeit rechnen sie mit 500.000 Spielern bei Release und wenn man die knapp 500.000 Betaanmeldungen sieht weiss man, dass 500.000 Spieler bei Release realistisch sind wahrscheinlich sind es sogar wesentlich mehr.

Die Entwickler setzen sich jedoch mit dieser Zielsetzung selbst stark unter Druck und deshalb werden sie das Game auch nicht releasen bevor es in ihren Augen wirklich "perfekt" ist. Denn ein halbfertiges / schlechtes Spiel würde die 500.000 Spieler enttäuschen und WAR würde bereits in den ersten 4 Wochen floppen.

Naja man kann nur hoffen ... wenn es die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wird man sehn. Ist ja nur ein Spiel davon geht die Welt dann auch nicht unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow Runner (30. November 2007)

ich denke, das WAR nicht für jedermann ist weil es auf pvp Kämpfen basiert. So weit ich weis wird es keine Raidinstanzen oder vergleichbares geben, und wie bei (dummes Beispiel) Counter Strike wird es nach einer weile langweilig mit dem pvp kram ^^.


----------



## Angrimssohn (30. November 2007)

Vetaro schrieb:


> WAR wird voll geil, WoW geht Unter.
> 
> (Ich hab es kopiert, muss nicht rechtfertigen, wieso ich Unter groß schreibe.)




*tilt*

Mit Warhammer soll ein neues Onlinemonster auf den Markt kommen. Es wird sehr viel geschrieben und auch viel positives bzw. über die Ideen die ins Spiel eingebaut werden sollen, berichtet. 

Warhammer wird WoW nicht ablösen, sondern wird, wenn es gut wird, neben WoW den MMO-Markt regieren. 

In meinen Augen kann man beide Spiele nicht 100%ig vergleichen.

WoW ist primär auf PVE-Content ausgelegt. Warhammer ist primär auf PvP-Content  ausgelegt.

Es werden damit unterschiedliche Zielgruppen angesprochen. 

Sollte Warhmmer im  PvP wirklich genial werden, denke ich das primär andere Spiele die auch auf PvP ausgelegt sind, zu knabbern haben. Klar wird es einige Spieler geben, die mit WoW aufhören werden, doch für die meisten Spieler ist in WoW der PVE-Content wichtiger und PvP nur ein Zeitvertreib.

Ich hoffe Warhammer hält was es verspricht, aber bis auf EA mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## Sempai02 (30. November 2007)

Shadow schrieb:


> ich denke, das WAR nicht für jedermann ist weil es auf pvp Kämpfen basiert. So weit ich weis wird es keine Raidinstanzen oder vergleichbares geben, und wie bei (dummes Beispiel) Counter Strike wird es nach einer weile langweilig mit dem pvp kram ^^.



Du hast erst mit WoW im MMOG-Genre angefangen,richtig? Denn wenn es anders wäre,würdest du das Gefühl kennen,was man bei einem echten PvP-MMOG (z.B. DAOC) hat. Dieses Wutgefühl,wenn die gegnerische Fraktion eigene Gebiete erobert und diese heroische Gefühl,wenn zig Leute zusammen eine gegnerische Burg nach langem Widerstand erobert. Da kann kein Kindergarten-BG oder pseudo-CS aus WoW mithalten. Echtes PvP bietet mehr Langzeitmotivation als langweiliges 3 Tasten drücken beim Boss x in der Instanz y am Arsch der Welt. Aber jedem das seine,WoW ist halt für geistig abgestumpfte Pixeljäger,die wie der Esel der Möhre immer wieder den Pixeln nachjagen und WAR wird ein Spiel für echte PvPler,die nicht gleich heulen,wenn an dem Mauerstein ihrer Stadt ein Kratzer ist. 

Wie hat es ein WAR-Designer so schön gesagt: "Leute,die heulen,weil ihre Stadt brennt,sind Feiglinge und Feiglinge wollen wir nicht haben." Recht hat der Mann!


----------



## Myhordi (30. November 2007)

Also ich halte nicht sehr viel von war,weil ich nicht gerne pvp spiele und bis jetzt auch nichts über das pve gesagt wurde.Das speil ist zwar interresant aber wenn erstmal mehr über das pve gesagt wird dann..


----------



## Sempai02 (30. November 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Also ich halte nicht sehr viel von war,weil ich nicht gerne pvp spiele und bis jetzt auch nichts über das pve gesagt wurde.Das speil ist zwar interresant aber wenn erstmal mehr über das pve gesagt wird dann..



Nun soll WAR ein PvP-MMOG werden,von daher sieht es wohl eher schlecht aus für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (30. November 2007)

hmm meine meinung?

wow wird immernoch sehr beliebt sein, obwohl viele sicherlich mal was neues ausprobieren möchten =P


----------



## Yenwer (30. November 2007)

will ich doch mal nicht hoffen, wäre schade um den ganzen Hintergrund des Spiels. Und selbst wenn es nur 50% von dem versprochenen hält ist mir´s wohl immer noch lieber wie WOW, seit BC. 
Und wie schon vorher gesagt, am Anfang wirds wohl bischen "ruckeln" aber man wird sehen.


----------



## Rashnuk (30. November 2007)

Mir ist es egal ob jetzt WoW abgelöst wird. Solang der Spaß stimmt ist alles schnuppe.
Ich hoffe natürlich auf eine gute Community einer Community die nicht kindisch ist ... soll er / sie unter 16 sein und? Solang das benehmen stimmt sind wir alle Zufrieden =) najo die chance liegt zu 5% das es so sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal an WAR werde ich lang genug hängen bleiben ... es kann nicht schlecht werden !


----------



## Fendrin (30. November 2007)

Hi,

ich finde das es sinnlos ist, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, also noch vor Release darüber zu diskutieren, ob WAR WoW ablösen wird. Erstmal abwarten, bis es veröffentlicht ist, dann kann man das Vergleichen anfangen.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Tja (30. November 2007)

WoW hat 9,3 Mio. Subs und läuft seit 3 Jahren extrem erfolgreich. Ein WoW-Killer wird War also sicher nicht werden. Ich verstehe auch gar nicht, weshalb jedes neue MMORPG ein poentieller WoW-Killer sein muss?! Hdro hat halt die Nische der Hardcore-Rollenspieler gefunden, War wird sicher einige PvPler begeistern können. Auch wenn ich es EA aus tiefstem Herzen missgönne, so denke ih dennoch, dass es von den Subs her ein Erfolg werden wird, an WoW wird es aber sicher nicht rankommen. Für mich persönlich ist es nichts, sieht einfach viel zu ähnlich aus und der fehlende Endgamecontent/Gear sind auch nicht gerade ein Ansporn. Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung. 

Wobei es mir persönlich vollkommen egal ist, wieviel Subs ein Spiel hat, wenn es -mir persönlich- gefällt bleibe ich dabei und fertig.


----------



## Mordenai (30. November 2007)

> und der fehlende Endgamecontent/Gear sind auch nicht gerade ein Ansporn



Anfänglich gab es in World of Warcraft weder Battlegrounds noch übermäßigen PvE-Content. Als einzige Raidinstanzen waren "Onyxias Hort" und der "Geschmolzene Kern" zugänglich (Azuregos und Kazzak kamen erst mit 1.3). Lediglich das Dungeonset 1 und das Tier 1 aus Molten Core waren implementiert.
Flogende Features kamen erst Wochen oder gar Monate nach Release:
Patch 1.4 - Das Ehrensystem
Patch 1.5 - Die Battlegrounds "Warsongschlucht" und "Alteractal" (das "Arathibecken" erst 1.7)
Patch 1.6 - der "Pechschwingenhort" (ja, erst hier kam das Tier 2 !)
Patch 1.7 - "Zul'Gurub"
Patch 1.9 - "Ahn'Qiraj" und das neue Design der Tier 2 (oh ja, bis dahin sahen die echt dreckig aus!)


----------



## Sempai02 (30. November 2007)

Die Frage ist ja auch: Will man überhaupt,dass "sein" neues MMOG so erfolgreich wie WoW wird? Denn man sieht dort doch,wie dann ein WoW sein muss -> Auf den einfachsten Nenner gebracht ohne Individualität.


----------



## Muradin2 (30. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Grüße liebe Warhammer Freunde,
> Wie ihr wisst freuen sich alle auf das Spiel. Überall im Forum wird geschrieben das dieses Spiel World of Warcraft ablöst, es viel besser und genialer ist.
> Man sieht oft geschrieben das in World of Warcraft nur Epic´s nützen und der Skill keine Rolle macht. Klar das sehe ich auch so aber ich habe mir diese Fragen gestellt.
> *Was ist wenn WAR schlechter wird als World of Warcraft und das Spiel nicht ablöst wie alle sagen?*
> ...






Also, letzteres find ich doch n bissl hart ausgedrückt. "....das es nicht so gemacht wird wie in WoW das jeder Trottel Epics bekommen kann"....schonmal daran gedacht, dass es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht so viel Zeit haben, aber trotzdem gerne mal n paar Epics haben würden? Diese Leuten ist Blizzard entgegen gekommen. WoW sollte ja ursprünglich ein Spiel für Gelegenheitsspieler werden, was es ja auch mittlerweile geworden ist, wenn man vom Endgame-PvE-Inhalt absieht. Und ein Trottel ist niemand, nur weil er/sie mal fix n Epic bekommt.


so, erstmal @Topic
Es gibt ja noch andere potenzielle MMORPGs. Warhammer ist ja nicht das einzige.
Age of Conan oder Aion sind im Moment aber meine Favorieten. Beide Spiele klingen sehr interessant.
Warhammer ist net so mein Ding. Sieht mir zu sehr nach WoW aus.


----------



## -Haihappen- (30. November 2007)

Ich denke schon das WAR ein gutes Spiel wird und ich auf jeden Fall meinen Spaß in ihm haben werde.. Wenn das Spiel jedoch nicht Ansatzweise das trifft was es verspricht (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann), werde ich wohl das spielen was meine Freunde auch spielen. Da meine Freunde auch WAR spielen werden, würden wir uns im Falle des Falles wohl alle die Frage stellen müssen wo es hingeht. Darüber hab ich mir jedoch noch keine Gedanken gemacht, da ich beide Hände dafür ins Feuer lege das WAR mich nicht enttäuscht. Eins ist mir auf jeden Fall klar - ich werde nie wieder einen WoW-Server betreten auf dem BC läuft.

Ob WAR - WoW ablösen wird? Ich hoffe nicht. Was hat WoW von seinem Thron? Also die meisten Fakten sind meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade schön.. Fernsehberichte die meistens nicht gut gemeint sind, Druck auf die Entwickler die Spieler ans Spiel zu fesseln um weiterhin die Nummer eins zu sein, eine menge Spieler die sich nicht angemessen Verhalten - um nur ein paar negative Aspekte zu nennen. Könnt ihr mir die positiven Seiten vom "Thron" nennen? Damit ich endlich weiß was so toll daran ist auf ihm zu sitzen. Okay, WoW hat 9,3 Millionen Spieler - aber ist es wirklich die Spieleranzahl die euch zu einem Spiel hinzieht? Ich hoffe nicht.

Also: Thron, ja - aber bitte nur den Thron den EA Mythic / GOA anstrebt, den Thron für das beste MMORPG - nicht etwa den Thron für die meisten Spieler oder für die größte "Mimimimimi-Community".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (10. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> [...]da ich beide Hände dafür ins Feuer lege das WAR mich nicht enttäuscht.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls sich dann jedoch heraustellen sollte, das das Spiel leider nicht viel hält was es verspricht, werde ich mir mal GW2 anschauen, das ja auch irgendwann 08 rauskommen soll. Wenn das nichts ist, back to the roots! bleib ich einfach bei wc3 tft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lg


----------



## Masarius (10. Dezember 2007)

Ob War WoW ablöst oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal solang die Community stimmt. 

Equip wird in War niemals soviel zählen wie in WoW. Die Sache mit den Items wurde ja auch bereits von den Entwicklern bestätigt, jedoch lässt sich das auch einfach über die Story erklären...Ein Spieler wird NIEMALS in War den Hammer von Sigmar haben den Karl Franz bzw Valten tragen, oder vergleichbar mächtige Waffen/Rüstungen (Das Teil ist wirklich einzigartig). Somit wäre es sehr seltsam wenn 40% aller Spieler mit den Imba Mega Roxxor Items rumlaufen. 

WoW ist mich für mich endgültig gestorben...einige Gründe dafür wurden hier bereits genannt.

Spieltestzeit von 2 Monanten mindestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenns nix wird...es gibt immernoch das Tabletop Game, das ist eh unschlagbar ^^ (zumindest Fantasy).


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (11. Dezember 2007)

Also WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen finde ich ja eigentlich sinnlos.
WAR handelt viel um PvP/RvR und WoW geht mehr um PvE.
Ich vermute jetzt einfach ganz dreist, das WAR einfach nur gut wird,
weil ein sehr gutes und ideenreiches Team an diesem Spiel entwickelt.
Wenn ihr schon einmal DAoC gespielt habt, wisst ihr was ich meine.
Diese Entwickler sind keine anfänger, sondern erfahren Veteranen mit 7 Jahren MMO-Erfahrung.
Ich hoffe ich habe hier recht und werde nicht später vom unterschied geplagt.

Um zum skill zu kommen:
In WAR wird der skill ausschlaggebend sein, weil es um Spieler geht, gegen die man im Endgame antritt.
Ich denke nur an die DAoC RvR-Zeit. Wo der Barde innerhalb 2 sec. eine ganze 8-Mann Gruppe mezzte, die er erst innerhalb 3 sec. sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein kein buguser oder so ^^ einfach nur können).

So wird es ja auch in WAR sein. Viele SGs(Stammgruppen) werden durch das RvR-Gebiet rennen und es werden dadurch geile Fights entstehen.

Naja so viel erstmal von mir, ich spiel bis WAR rauskommt eh Tabula Rasa, ist echt ein gutes Spiel (schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

MfG Fior


----------



## Efgrib (11. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> *Was ist wenn WAR schlechter wird als World of Warcraft und das Spiel nicht ablöst wie alle sagen?*
> ...
> Oder irgend welche andere Kiddy (im Geistigensinne) Antworten.
> ...
> Mfg Destroyer (16)



die 16 in klammern hätteste dir sparen können, das merkt man auch so. und vor allem warum willst du auf deinen kiddy-post keine kiddy-antworten???


----------



## Jaros (11. Dezember 2007)

Da ich seid über 12 Jahren schon die Tabletop Games Warhammer 40k und Warhammer Fantasy betreibe werde ich mir Warhammer Online auf jeden Fall genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Ich hoffe den detailgetreuen Konflikt den es bei den Tabletop Games gibt wiederzufinden. Ich denke auch das viele Spieler WoW den Rücken kehren werden da das Spiel doch im Laufe der Jahre seinen Reiz verloren hat. Mein kompletter Bekanntenkreis (muß dazu sagen alles Table Top Spieler) die WoW spielen werden WAR sich zumindest kritisch anschauen. 

Seien wir mal ehrlich was hat WoW noch zu bieten? Immer wieder neue Highend Instanzen. Und das ist wie jeder weiß sehr zeitintensiv zumindest wenn man WoW halbwegs professionell spielt. Sonst bietet WoW leider nicht mehr viel.

Das wird bei WAR nach einer gewissen Zeit sicherlich genauso sein aber es ist erst einmal was neues^^


----------



## Mystasia (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich zocke seid der Beta WoW und kann mich net beklagen, ab 70 schimmeln in Shattrath.

Ich denke das es keine grossen Unterschiede zwischen WoW und WAR geben wird denn der Kern wird bei diesen Genres immer der selbe sein ! 

- char erstellen
- lvln 
- pvp
- grinden
- equipen
- schimmeln 

Ich denke eher das sich die Fangemeinde stärker anpassen wird, und WoW wird selbst in 10 Jahren nicht untergehen auch wenn kein weiteres Addon kommen würde. Dazu gibts Contentpatche in denen Blizz manchmal genug neues hinzufügt und zufügen wird...


mfg
die Myst


----------



## Môrticielle (11. Dezember 2007)

Vorweg: Ich habe sehr intensiv DAoC und WoW gespielt. DAoC wird immer meine "große Liebe" bleiben und von Zeit zu Zeit von mir gespielt werden, bis die Server irgendwann einmal geschlossen werden. WoW spiele ich eigentlich nur, weil es das forderndere PvE hat, das PvP hingegen ist nur eine Lachnummer.

Ich lebe in der Hoffnung, daß WAR die positiven Elemente von WoW (PvE mit Bossen, die nicht einfach umgezergt werden können, sondern Taktik und Konzentration verlangen) und von DAoC (PvP, bei dem nicht nur die Ausrüstung den Kampf entscheidet, wie bei WoW, sondern das Spielvermögen des Spielers einen höheren Stellenwert hat) vereinigen wird. Sollte dies tatsächlich der Fall sein, wird WoW ein Problem kriegen, denn jeder, der vernünftiges PvP sucht (und nicht nur dieses blöde in der Gegend herumhümpfen, irgendwo hinschlagen und den Gegner trotzdem treffen wie bei WoW) wird dann zu WAR wechseln. 

WoW wird auch weiterhin recht erfolgreich existieren, denn es bedient ja gerade die Zielgruppe, die alles möglichst einfach haben will: Einfaches Leveln, Quests, die keinen intellektuell überfordern, und extreme Überlegenheit gut ausgerüsteter Chars gegenüber schlecht ausgerüsteten (so daß sich auch das armseeligste Würstchen wie Supermann fühlen kann, sobald er sein Gladiatorset zusammengeleecht hat). WoW ist einfach ein MMOG, das die "niederen Instinkte" vieler Ex-Egoshooter-Spieler befriedigen kann, und ich hoffe, daß WAR so nicht wird.

Sobald ich WoW Richtung WAR verlassen werde, wird WoW bei mir rasch in Vergessenheit geraten, da bin ich ziemlich sicher. Ein DAoC-Account wird bei mir immer offen sein, aber der WoW-Account wird dann sicher gelöscht.


----------



## Nevad (11. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es schlecht wird,dann wirds halt nich gespielt und fertig is die Sache...


----------



## zappenduster (11. Dezember 2007)

Wie kommt man eigentlich immer wieder auf den schmalen Ast, dass das erstbeste MMORPG WoW gleich "killen" könnte? Macht euch mal klar was für eine gewaltige Macht hinter WoW mit Blizzards Ressourcen, der Warcraft-Lizenz und der Blizzard-typischen Perfektion steht und wie schwer es für andere Studios sein muss, da auch nur ansatzweise ranzukommen. Bin mir ziemlicher sicher, das WAR durchaus seine Qualitäten hat, aber dennoch nur ein Schattendasein hinter WoW fristen wird - zu recht, wie ich meine. An WoW kommt nunmal nichts ran. Naja, der ewige Neid der MMO-Minderheiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (11. Dezember 2007)

leute die sich darüber gedanken machen ob ein spiel ein anderes "killt" sind eh solche mainstream kiddies die immer das spieln was alle anderen spieln.

wen interessiert es ob WAR WOW "killt"? hauptsache WAR wird geil und es spielen GENUG leute sodass auch ein ansporn da ist. und dazu muss niemand nen anderen killen. es reicht völlig wenn wow bewusstlos am boden liegt


----------



## neon1705 (11. Dezember 2007)

Verce schrieb:


> es reicht völlig wenn wow bewusstlos am boden liegt



HIHI!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (12. Dezember 2007)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Macht euch mal klar was für eine gewaltige Macht hinter WoW steht


Die dunkle seite der macht ist sehr stark mein junger padawan, oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raagush (12. Dezember 2007)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich immer wieder auf den schmalen Ast, dass das erstbeste MMORPG WoW gleich "killen" könnte? Macht euch mal klar was für eine gewaltige Macht hinter WoW mit Blizzards Ressourcen, der Warcraft-Lizenz und der Blizzard-typischen Perfektion steht und wie schwer es für andere Studios sein muss, da auch nur ansatzweise ranzukommen. Bin mir ziemlicher sicher, das WAR durchaus seine Qualitäten hat, aber dennoch nur ein Schattendasein hinter WoW fristen wird - zu recht, wie ich meine. An WoW kommt nunmal nichts ran. Naja, der ewige Neid der MMO-Minderheiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit wann interessierst du dich für MMOS?
Es gab da mal so absolut geile Titel wie DAoC VOR WoW die ihrerzeit die meisten spieler weltweit hatten. Dann kam erst Blizz mit WoW nun sind ca 3 Jahre ins Land gegangen und der Zyklus wird sich wiederholen.
Natürlich hat Blizz eine Sahne story und es ist und bleibt ihre ganz eigene welt wo sie bestimmen was passiert wann es passiert und wie es ausschaut. Aber über eine lange dauer hinweg gibts bei normal denkenden menschen eine sättigung und man braucht was neues.
Dazu muss man sagen das WAR WoW nicht killen wird es werden sich blos die läger spalten. Zum einen spiel werden pvpler gehen und beim anderen werden halt pveler bleiben.
Ich freu mich riesig wenns rauskommt und gut wird wenns scheisse wird landet es in der ecke wie einige andere games auch und staubt halt ein.


----------



## zappenduster (12. Dezember 2007)

Raagush schrieb:


> Seit wann interessierst du dich für MMOS?


Länger als es WoW gibt, aber dieses Game macht auf mich einfach den geschliffensten und rundesten Eindruck. Spielweltdesign, Kampfsystem, Balancing, Story, Präsentation alles im Großen und Ganzen erste Sahne. Und bitte, DAoC war ein Freak-Game für paar Zehntausend Leute, es spielt beim Erfolg und der Qualität (als Gesamtwerk, PvP-technisch kann DAoC wohl anspruchsvoller gewesen sein) nicht einmal in derselben Dimension wie WoW. Zudem war es auch nicht der "Throninahber" vor WoW, das nämlich war eindeutig Everquest (naja, eigentlich Lineage, aber Asia-Grinder lassen wir mal außen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

WAR werde ich mir sicherlich auch mal anschauen, aber ich erwarte nicht, dass es jemals denselben Stellenwert wie WoW für mich einnehmen wird. WoW ist imo der eindeutige Klassenprimus im PvE (und wird es vermutlich noch eine ganze Weile bleiben) und hat für mich ein "allemal ausreichendes" PvP. Ein Spiel mit derart starkem PvP-Fokus wie WAR ist mir irgendwie nicht ganz geheuer, aber mal schauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja muss ehrlich sagen find das pvp in wo nicht soo schlecht es fehln halt nur viele sachen...
zum beispiel einnehmbare städte etc... zumal die städte in wow so grau übernehmbar aussehn...
andere seite wäre nur viele würdne winen wenn sie mal nen quest inn og oder so nich abgeben könn...
wow hat schon einiges an potenzial aber es wird halt in der richtung nich 100%ig genutzt...
ein guter ansatz meiner meinung nach wäre auch ab lvl 80 die rüstungen nicht so arg unerschiedlich sark zu machen wie jetz zB t4 zu t6 un so... reicht doch wenns sie anders aussehn oder in ne andere skillrichtung gehn aber naja is eh nrn wunschtraum


----------



## -Haihappen- (12. Dezember 2007)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Naja muss ehrlich sagen find das pvp in wo nicht soo schlecht es fehln halt nur viele sachen...
> zum beispiel einnehmbare städte etc... zumal die städte in wow so grau übernehmbar aussehn...
> andere seite wäre nur viele würdne winen wenn sie mal nen quest inn og oder so nich abgeben könn...
> wow hat schon einiges an potenzial aber es wird halt in der richtung nich 100%ig genutzt...


An welchen Spielen ziehst du den PvP-Vergleich mit WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humunculus (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke das WoW einfach das Problem hat ursprünglich ein PvE Spiel zu sein, mit dementsprechend ausgerichtetem Balancing. Durch die massive verschiebung Richtung PvP muss man nun permanent nachjustieren. Beziehungsweise es ensteht eine Trennung durch equip und skillung, die ich äusserst unschön finde. Auch die Gestaltung der Bosse, welche teilweise spezielle Raidkonstelationen erfordern machen das ganze nicht besser. Und hier kann WAR punkten wenn sie es richtig machen. Konzipiere das ganze auf PvP und dann hat man wesentlich weniger geflame von wegen imbalance.
Sehr gutes Beispiel wäre der Chaos Auserwählte. Der ist der "Tank" im pve, wenn man davon sprechen will, kann aber auch im PvP was reissen. Is halt schwerfällig und langsam, aber wenn er trifft dann richtig. Nicht so wie der Defgeskillte Krieger in WoW, der zwar toller Flaggenträger ist, aber 
nicht gerade als Arenagegner zu fürchten ist.
Wenn man nur die Fehler von WoW ausmerzt und ein paar schmankerl bei gibt hat man schon ein superspiel. Hdro hat nach meinem Geschmack einfach zuoft versucht "das Rad neu zu erfinden" und spielt sich irgendwie unrund.
Fehler die einfach zu verbessern wären, wären meiner Ansicht nach:
mitwachsende Items, somit lässt sich der Content in schnelleren Zyklen erweitern.
Gescheites Crafting System.
Keine Resistenztränke, Rüstungen etc. (somit fällt ein massiver farming teil flach)
und ein inovatives PvP Erlebnis. Nicht so ne wirklich langweilige Arena welche nach 3min vorbei ist.


----------



## Nofel (14. Dezember 2007)

Also für mich hat sich WoW mit Einführung der Arenen ins aus befördert. Werde mit Sicherheit nicht mehr dorthin zurück gehen. 
(als Jäger war das recht frustrierend gegen gute Leute zu Spielen (2000er Wertung), außerdem mal wirklich zu stark zu sein und beim nächsten Patch wieder nur Opfer und dann die ganzen Diskussionen "Jäger machen zu wenig schaden wir nehmen nur noch einen mit" hat mich genervt)

HdRO könnte ich mir vorstellen wieder mit anzufangen wobei ich eigentlich richtiges PvP will.

Tabula Rasa siehe oben, ich spiele es nur solange bis WAR draußen ist.

Aion bestimmt nicht, das ist mir zu Asiastyle mäßig, mag das einfach nicht.

Denke aber wenn es floppen sollte oder mir nicht gefallen sollte werde ich mir KEIN anderes MMO holen und lieber wieder UT oder so zocken


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2007)

bleibe bei WoW und werde WAR anspielen. an sich hat man ja genug zeit für beides^^ wenn man keine zeit hat, dann sollte man auch kein MMORPG zocken.

WotLK ist bis auf leveln schnell geschafft (raiden is eh maximal am abend). und nachmittags kann ich dann in ruhe WAR im ersten Monat antesten. Sollte es so gut sein wie erhofft, werd ich meine prioritäten überarbeiten (obwohl ich wow echt gut finde, und es eben nicht nur Equip > Skill ist, spätestens bei den 25ger raids). Sollte WAR floppen (was ich nicht hoffe, bin seit geschlagenen 7 Jahren Warhammer Fan und werde es auch bleiben) dann bleib ich bei WoW und verlebe dort eine schöne Zeit im eisigen Nordrend. (Bin natürlich auch großer Fan der WarCraft reihe^^)

andere online rollenspiele werd ich nicht antesten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (14. Dezember 2007)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich nach nem (hoffentlich nicht) gefloppten WAR wieder zu CS zurückkehren.
1. man kann auch wenn man nur 4min Spielt spaß haben,
2. Ist das im PvP eigentlich viel Lustiger udn trickreicher, denn man muss sich in seinen Gegner hineinversetzen, und denken wie er denkt, und dann schneller handeln und darauf schnell reagieren/gegenereagieren.
Im WoW ist das nicht so stark gegeben, ich hab vie weniger gegenreaktionen, was mach ich denn, wenn ich sehe was der gegner macht, bzw weiß was er als nächstes für 3 Aktionen vom Stapel lässt?
Tja das gleiche wie bei allen anderen auch, auf mich wirklen lassen, denn leider haben nicht alle Klassen für alle aktionen eine Sinvolle antwort parat, WoW ist eben RPG, und es ist eigentlich PvE, also wer wirklich PvP erleben will ist in WoW eben falsch.
Die anfangszeit, udn das levelen waren viiieel interessanter, es gab neues zu entdecken, man musste nicht permanent dne gleichen content wieder und wieder machen wie das raiden von high end inis.
Ich gehörte auch nie zu den leuten, die D2 im Hölle modus durch hatten, nach dem normal Modus wars noch toll, nach dem Alptraum modus eigentlich nur noch ne review, auf die ich eigentlich keine Lust hatte, ok die Herausforderungen waren besser, aber nicht wirklich so viel höher, halt nur das gleiche, und bessere Items, dafür aber der gleiche lahme content, mit den gleichen q´s in der gleichen abgedroschenen Welt, ansonsten relativ wenige "Erlebnis". Halt wien 3 tage alter Kaugmmi.
Ein bischen bewundere ich Leute, die wegen nem "tick-besser"-Item echt viel zeit investieren um ihren Ehrgeiz und durchhaltevermögen, auf der anderen Seite: Is nurn Spiel, und die Zeiteinsatz/Ergebnis-Relation ist MIR einach zu niedrig.


----------



## Leoncore (14. Dezember 2007)

Wenn WAR nicht der burner werden sollte, auch nich schlimm. Wäre zwar sehr enttäuschend, weil man sich lange Zeit auf das Spiel gefreut hat und dann nichts richtiges drauß geworden ist, aber es gibt ja jede Menge Alternativen im MMORPG Sektor.^^


----------



## Salbuin (14. Dezember 2007)

So nu auch meine Meinung,

Ich freu mich auf War obwohl ich mit sehr viel hingabe und Freude WOW zocke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich zocke auch in der Gilde und finde mann muss ja dieses Epic gefarme nicht mittragen oder? ich meine für PVE reicht es doch locker mit den Items die man so findet und von der Geschichte in WOW bin ich auch angetan.

Aber nichts desto trotz hoffe ich das War sehr gut wird gerade auch die Gebiets Public Quests finde ich spitze und auch die großinzinierten Pvp kämpfe. Gibt es in WOW ja nur im Alteractal und dass wird irgendwann auch eintönig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auch Wrath werde ich zocke allein schon wegen der Gilde echt ein SPitzen Team. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu Aion gut wer den Stil mag meins iss es nicht Age of Conan aber bitte die englische Version nicht die sehr indizierte und gekürzte deutsche Fassung was aber dazu führt dass egal wie gut man in Englisch ist ein teil der Story bleibt immer auf der Strecke. 

So jetzt is mein Senf dazu auch verspritzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (14. Dezember 2007)

Tja schrieb:


> ... und der fehlende Endgamecontent/Gear sind auch nicht gerade ein Ansporn.



Endgamecontent ist gerade das, was ich in WoW vermisse. Wenn man nicht raiden geht, ist der Content im PvE irgendwann erschöpft und im PvP gibt es genau vier ganze Schlachtfelder, die immer langweiliger werden, weil die Spieler nur schnell Ehre wollen.

WAR ist die Hoffnung gerade für Gelegenheitsspieler, weil es nicht so gierig nach Gear sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Dezember 2007)

Zauma schrieb:


> Endgamecontent ist gerade das, was ich in WoW vermisse. Wenn man nicht raiden geht, ist der Content im PvE irgendwann erschöpft und im PvP gibt es genau vier ganze Schlachtfelder, die immer langweiliger werden, weil die Spieler nur schnell Ehre wollen.
> 
> WAR ist die Hoffnung gerade für Gelegenheitsspieler, weil es nicht so gierig nach Gear sein wird.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Viele kennen nur WoW und denken,dass zum Endcontent nur Items gehören,aber gerade ältere Spieler wissen,dass es auch andere Sachen gibt,z.B. RP oder wundervolles Open-PvP. Mancher WAR-Spieler wird wohl schnell wieder aufhören,weil ihn echtes PVP überfordert.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Dezember 2007)

@Sempai02 sehe ich nicht so. gerade als gelegenheitsspieler wird man eher probleme haben oben mit zu mischen. man braucht auch in WAR gutes gear (es ist eben nur seltener) und auch ne gute gruppe. wer da nicht viel zeit mit bringt um abends im RvR rumzurocken wird auch shcnell auf der strecke bleiben bzw muss isch dann von irgendwelchen eingespielten gruppen abschlachten lassen.

das ist nicht anders als in WoW wer mehr Zeit hat erreicht auch mehr. Andererseits versucht man in WoW ja schon den Leuten, die keine raidgruppe finden/keine wollen/keine zustande bekommen einen halbwegs ausgeglichenen content zu bieten.
Das Endgame besteht nun mal aus Raiden bei WoW. Wer das nciht will/kann hat halt irgendwann das Game-Over erreicht.
Ähnlich wirds bei War sein.
Da gibts die guten gruppen die regelmäßig gehen. und die leute dies eben nicht können. und die haben auch weniger erfolg und dann keine lust. Game Over.  

is leider so


----------



## Mordenai (15. Dezember 2007)

> wer da nicht viel zeit mit bringt um abends im RvR rumzurocken wird auch shcnell auf der strecke bleiben[...]



Auf der Strecke bleiben, wird in WAR niemand, da das RvR mit seinen Renownpoints niemanden benachteiligt. Casualgamer werden natürlich weniger Punkte pro Tag erreichen, dennoch wird man über kurz ode lang sein Ziel erreichen, da dieses System ähnlich wie normales Leveln funktioniert. Und da die Szenarien über Zeitlimits verfügen, kann auch ein Casualgamer genau planen, wiviele Punkte er erreichen möchte. Daher lohnt es sich schon sich mal schnell einzuloggen und in beispielsweise dreißig bis fünfundvierzig Minuten, zwei Szenarien zu spielen.

In WoW dagegen muss man allein um auf außreichendes Equip für die Einstiegsraids zu kommen bereits etliche kleinere Instanzen farmen, die für Casuals sehr lange dauern können. Wenn dann noch nichteinmal das gewünschte Item droppt, ist man gezwungen das ganze zu wiederholen.



> das ist nicht anders als in WoW wer mehr Zeit hat erreicht auch mehr.


Darauf sind MMORPGs nunmal ausgelegt. Aber dennoch wird es bei WAR keine vereinzelten Elitegilden geben, da ein Hauptstadtraid laut EAMythic 100-500 Spieler benötigen wird.
Und zudem werden Casuals eher in den niedrigen Tiers agieren, die einen eigenen Content darstellen können.


----------



## Antic (15. Dezember 2007)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Sempai02 sehe ich nicht so. gerade als gelegenheitsspieler wird man eher probleme haben oben mit zu mischen. man braucht auch in WAR gutes gear (es ist eben nur seltener) und auch ne gute gruppe. wer da nicht viel zeit mit bringt um abends im RvR rumzurocken wird auch shcnell auf der strecke bleiben bzw muss isch dann von irgendwelchen eingespielten gruppen abschlachten lassen.
> 
> das ist nicht anders als in WoW wer mehr Zeit hat erreicht auch mehr. Andererseits versucht man in WoW ja schon den Leuten, die keine raidgruppe finden/keine wollen/keine zustande bekommen einen halbwegs ausgeglichenen content zu bieten.
> Das Endgame besteht nun mal aus Raiden bei WoW. Wer das nciht will/kann hat halt irgendwann das Game-Over erreicht.
> ...


man sieht das du nur wow kennst und kein plan von anderen games hast was endcontent angeht


----------



## KennyKiller (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich erhoffe mir bei War:
-Dass man schnel auf höchste lvl kommt um gleich in BG´s etc zu gehn!
-Das mit den Schlachten in der Stadt find ich sowieso endgeil , müssen nur gut sein
-gut ausehende Rüstung
-Ep durch pvp
-epics durch pvp


----------



## Yi`- (15. Dezember 2007)

Doimli



> -gut ausehende Rüstung
> -Ep durch pvp
> -epics durch pvp



Das ist schon drin D:


----------



## AhLuuum (15. Dezember 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> -Dass man schnel auf höchste lvl kommt um gleich in BG´s etc zu gehn!



Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, kann man bereits schon vorher auf "BGs" gehen.


----------



## fripon (15. Dezember 2007)

Naja bei Daoc war es ja so das es auch für die kleinen Chars "BG´s" gab.
Dort konnte man dann von 20 (?)-29 Leveln.
Hat mehr gebracht als Mobs zu kloppen (nur das ziehen war schneller)
So ähnlich wird es dann auch bei War sein denk ich ma.


----------



## Mordenai (15. Dezember 2007)

> Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, kann man bereits schon vorher auf "BGs" gehen.



Richtig.
Jeder der vier Levelabschnitte (Tiers) besitzt eigene Szenarien (-> BGs). Daher wird man auch nicht immer die selben Szenarien besuchen, sondern immer neuen optischen und spielerischen Leckerbissen entgegentreten.

Die Szenarien sind folgendermaßen auf die Tiers aufgeteilt:
T1: ein Szenario
T2: ein Szenario
T3: zwei Szenarien
T4: sechs Szenarien
Somit stehen einem pro "Front" zehn und insgesamt dreißig Szenarien zur vefügung. Im Endcontent kann man demnach zwischen 18 unterschiedlichen Szenarien wählen.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Dezember 2007)

naja, im endeffekt lohnt es eh nicht jetzt zu streiten ob es langzeit motivation gibt und wie die ausfällt^^

das wird die spielerschaft vermutlich in 1-2 jahren selbstherausfinden müssen.

das wirft übrigens einen neuen aspekt der startfrage auf: wird WAR auch immer interessant bleiben?
Was würdet ihr machen wenn irh anch einem gelungen Spiel keine Motivation mehr habt?


----------



## fripon (15. Dezember 2007)

> das wirft übrigens einen neuen aspekt der startfrage auf: wird WAR auch immer interessant bleiben?
> Was würdet ihr machen wenn irh anch einem gelungen Spiel keine Motivation mehr habt?



Jo aufhören halt nä^^
Jedoch denke ich das ich schneller bei War die motivation verlieren werde als bei WoW.
Ich denke es wird sicher Anfangs alles "neu" sein.
Wobei später muss ich dann auch meiner "ehre" hinterherlaufen um meine Guten Sachen zu bekommen und um
die "Reichsränge" aufzusteigen.
Im Endefekt wird es genau das selbe sein.
Ein reines Item hinterher gerenne.


----------



## Verce (15. Dezember 2007)

eben das soll und wird hoffentlich nicht passieren

bei WAR soll und wird das PVP/RVR spass machen. es geht weniger um die items als darum als gruppe andere gruppen auszuschalten, um taktik, strategie und skill. 

es ist schade dass WOW diesen tunnel-blick produziert hat, viele kennen schon garnichts anderes mehr als items hinterher zu rennen.. traurig

du spielst counter-strike (beispiel) ja auch nicht nur, um ne AWP zu bekommen? denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Nofel (18. Dezember 2007)

Verce schrieb:


> eben das soll und wird hoffentlich nicht passieren
> 
> bei WAR soll und wird das PVP/RVR spass machen. es geht weniger um die items als darum als gruppe andere gruppen auszuschalten, um taktik, strategie und skill.
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt das items hinterherjagen ist eines der großen übel von WoW. Da geht viel Zeit für RP verloren. Auch geht irgendwie das Menschliche miteinander verloren. Jeder will nur noch möglichst oft in irgendwelche Heroics oder muß Mats für Tränke farmen, für den Raid. Dann immer diese: " Du machst zu wenig Schaden.""Du ziehst zuviel Aggro". etc. 

Wenn WAR da wirklich einen anderen Weg geht, wird es viele Fans finden. Ich kenne viele aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die aus den Gründen mit WoW aufgehört haben (Ok meisten von denen haben mit mir zusammen DSA gespielt). Also wenn man dann mal nen Abend nicht aus der Hauptstadt will und der Gegner trotzdem vorbei kommst ist das doch ein toller Service.

Hoffentlich wird das Spiel nicht zu früh raus gebracht sondern erst wenn es fertig ist. Bei EA hab ich da irgendwie immer Angst


----------



## Verce (18. Dezember 2007)

ich find auch einfach dass es mehr um das spielerische ansich gehen sollte und nur um items. deshalb das beispiel mit CS, weil der e-sport bereich da denk ich weit vorsprung hat. da geht es nunmal nur um taktik, strategie und skill - items sind nur kurzfristig mittel zum zweck, die man sich nichtmal richtig erarbeiten muss.

und so wird WAR hoffentlich auch - dass KÖNNEN zählt, und nicht zeitaufwand noch items.

eine möglichkeit das ganze zu fördern wär zb auch eine art rangliste, tuniere u.ä., für leute die besonders erfolgreich im PvP operiert haben.

wieso muss man immer alles mit items belohnen? da gibts auch andere wege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Dezember 2007)

naja, aba irgendeine langzeit motivation braucht das spiel auch. auch wenns eben keine items sondern ränge oder fähgkeiten sind. aufs gleiche läufts dennoch hinaus.

natürlich spielen einige leute CS professionell. andererseits wird der 0-8-15 spieler, der das spiel mal auf LAN und in der freizeit zoggt auch keine dauermotivation dazu haben. undähnlich würde es war gehen wenn man den endcontent nur auf taktik und strategie anlegt. WEIL DANN kommt genau das was ich oben geschireben habe:
die eingespielten guten gruppen spielen weiter, die "feierabend"-spieler die nicht immer können sind entweder unterlegen oder verlieren den ansporn.

es wird vermutlich dennoch so sein, das man belohnt wird für seine spielzeit. dass das nicht darauf hinausläuft wie in WoW auszuarten (hey du kacknub hast ja noch nichma epic) sei dahingestellt. 

das Spiel HAT POTENTIAL zu langzeit motivation mit wenig Stress. Aber diese, hier teilweise abgöttisch erklärte: "es wird kein druck geben, es werden alle die gleichen chancen haben, es wird nur um taktik usw gehen" - Utopie wird auch nicht auftreten. dazu ist der mensch vom verhalten her ja schon zu unfähig (im rl isses doch auch das gleiche, du arbeitest für geld, geld brauchst du für bessere "items" und items sind dein status, bzw deine überlebens grundlage. wer weniger zeit in arbeit investiert hat mehr freizeit, dafür aber normalerweise weniger geld. Ich gehe hier vom normalen arbeiter, nicht vom supermanager/berufen in dem man eben mehr freizeit hat aus)

Der Drang besser zu sein und mehr zu haben als andere ist in WoW und im RL der hauptantrieb. Das KANN und WIRD War nicht vernachlässigen, weil sonst, außer einen kleinen spielerschaft keiner interesse hat.
Und daraus folgen wieder die genannten Probleme, wie sie allen scheinbar allzubekannt sind. In welcher Form und Härte sie sich ausprägen weis man erst nahc release.

Ich weiß das klingt etwas schwarzmalerisch nru die ganzen leute die hier sagen: es wird nicht so, haben meines erachtens den sinn zur realität verloren. das es nicht krass werden muss ist klar, aber eine 100% freiheit vom sammeln und beweisen wird es niemals geben.

*puh* langer text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (18. Dezember 2007)

"Ein reines Item hinterher gerenne."
das wird nur dann pasiseren, wennd er untershcied zwischen 2 items zu groß ist, stell dir mal vor, zwischen S2 udn S3 wär nur das aussehen und 10 ausdauer anders, und mehr nciht auf dem ganzen set, dann würden einige wohl auch lieber im S2 bleiben, weils ihnen vielleicht besser gefällt, und andere holen sich das neue weils ihnen besser gefällt, oder sie einfahc nen anderes wollen.
gerade WoW Praktiziert es, daß man das bessere Item haben !muss! um mithalten zu können, wären die unterschiede der Item snicht os groß, dann würde es auch nicht so ne Zwanghafte Itemfarmerei geben!
Denn dann mahct man nicht mal eben 2Wochen Ehredauerfarmen nur wegen der 100 hp.


""du spielst counter-strike (beispiel) ja auch nicht nur, um ne AWP zu bekommen? denk mal drüber nach.
""

auch hier muss man sagen, doch einige Praktizeiren das schon so in cs^^

@nofel hmm DSA Zeiten waren noch toll, und ich kenn auch ne Menge die aufgehört haben, man möchte doch erstmal entconent erreichen udn den auch ne weile genießen, aber nee im WoW muss man gleich wieder weiterstürmen, das geht viel zu shcnell, udn ist nur enduserfreundlich, alle neu 70er gcken mit jedem neuen Arenaset mehr in die Röhre, da der unterschied zwischen Ihnen und den bestequipten immer größer wird, und diesen untershcied zu überbrücken immer schwerer und länger wird, auch wenns irgendwann mal S6 gibt und S4 für Ehre wird das weitaus länger dauern als frsich 70er das zu farmen, als jetz für frsich 70er das s1.

Und ich warte auch lieber noch nen halbes Jahr mehr, und hab dann nen richtiges Game ind er Hand als was halbfertiges, denn nen "Fehlstart" kann sich kein MMORPG heutzutage leisten.



"""natürlich spielen einige leute CS professionell. andererseits wird der 0-8-15 spieler, der das spiel mal auf LAN und in der freizeit zoggt auch keine dauermotivation dazu haben. undähnlich würde es war gehen wenn man den endcontent nur auf taktik und strategie anlegt. WEIL DANN kommt genau das was ich oben geschireben habe:
die eingespielten guten gruppen spielen weiter, die "feierabend"-spieler die nicht immer können sind entweder unterlegen oder verlieren den ansporn.
"""
Nein, ich denke feste gruppen wird es eher weniger geben, zumindest bei den Hapuptstadtraids, du bräuchtest nämlich paar hundertleute, d.h du müsstest vielleicht 3x so viel leute kennen, damit du dnan auch alle gleichzeitig online hast.
Jeder kocht meist in WoW seinen eigenen brei, deshalb gibt es relativ kleine Gilden, was auch funktioniert, dadurch bleiben diese unter sich, aber in War brauchst du dann ja 1000mann in der gilde, bzw wirdst du dir sagen: "scheiße die doofen Grünhäute rücken an, wir haben nur 300 Mann zu verfügung" was wirst du dann aber machen? klar, jedne hasn wurst mitnehmen den du finden kannst.
Im wow ist auf grund der stark limitierten Schlachtzuggröße das erste was man in nem ernsten Hauptstadtraid hört: " was hasten fürn Equip?" augfrund dieser tatsache, werden einfach mal viele Spieler augeschlossen, weil man hier ncith so stark angewiesen ist auf einfach irgendwem, sodnenr man siech gezielt leute heraussuchen kann.


um ehrlich zu sein, wenn WAR nur eine million Spieler hat, die dafür ne bessere (reifere) community besitzt, und nicht so Itemgeil ist, fänd ich das auch besser, leider ist es schwer gute MMOS zu finden die so wtewas bieten, was zu einem daran liegt, das mit wenigen Spielern weniger geld da ist um etwas gut machen zu können, und auf der anderen Siete viele Spieler die man brauch wieder auch oft ne schlechte community besitzen werden, weil es mehr "ich will ständig auffallen und scheiße machen" Typen gibt, ist also leider nen ZWeischneidiges Schwert.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein, wenn WAR nur eine million Spieler hat, die dafür ne bessere (reifere) community besitzt, und nicht so Itemgeil ist, fänd ich das auch besser, leider ist es schwer gute MMOS zu finden die so wtewas bieten, was zu einem daran liegt, das mit wenigen Spielern weniger geld da ist um etwas gut machen zu können, und auf der anderen Siete viele Spieler die man brauch wieder auch oft ne schlechte community besitzen werden, weil es mehr "ich will ständig auffallen und scheiße machen" Typen gibt, ist also leider nen ZWeischneidiges Schwert.



/sign erst mal, das wär auch mein wunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




andererseits: stellt euch das mit dem hauptstädte raid nicht soo einfach vor. natürlich brauhct man viele spieler. aber eine shclachtgruppe bei War ist auch nur 24/26 (ich weiß net mehr) mann groß. also müssen sich auch hier mehrere gruppen zusammenschließen. (PS: in wow geht das auhc, 2 40ger raids erst letztens auf Ogrimmar gewesen, der unterschied dort ist nur das man die stadt nicht einnehmen kann^^) also bleibena uch kleinere gildend enk ich ma aktuelleer als anonyme 100schaften. find auch viel coller im "Feuerherz Orden" zu sein (ka, wer Warhammer spielt, kennt den vielleicht^^) mit vllt 25-50 mann, als in irgendeiner "Krieger der Ordnung" Gilde zu sein mit 250 Mann. aba nur meine Meinung.

andererseits darf die community auch gar net so groß werden, weil dann kommt der gleichmut auf die server. wenn man wieder die ganzen spieler dabei hat, denen es egal ist das ihre hauptstadt grad angegriffen wird, vergeht einem selbst schnell die lust. dann lieber 5k mann weniger pro server dafür aber alle ebreit für ihre Fraktion bis in den Tod zu kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (18. Dezember 2007)

"andererseits darf die community auch gar net so groß werden, weil dann kommt der gleichmut auf die server. wenn man wieder die ganzen spieler dabei hat, denen es egal ist das ihre hauptstadt grad angegriffen wird, vergeht einem selbst schnell die lust. dann lieber 5k mann weniger pro server dafür aber alle ebreit für ihre Fraktion bis in den Tod zu kämpfen"

stimmt, nur denke ich, daß diese Wayne-Jünger in WAR eher weniger sind, da diese ja meist doch die PvEler sind, jeder PvPler freut sich doch wenn er hordis/allys in der eigenen Stadt Prügeln kann.
In WoW sind aber meist Städteraids auf 1bis2 40er beschränkt, da die Gilden meist keien weiteren leute haben wollen, da sie Angst haben, daß dieseauf Grund der Unkoordiniertheit scheiße Treiben und den Raid versauen, also ists schon geschlossener, im PvP isses relativ egal, wer scheiße baut geht drauf, und ruhe ist, falsch machen kann der einzelne nicht wirklich was, es sei denn er heilt den Gegner. (soweit ich weiß, wird WAR ja keine maximal Spielerzahlbeschränkung haben was Stadtraids angeht, jeder kann und darf einfach mitgehen)

Stell dir doch mal vor: Horde raidet sw, und einer der unkontrollierten Randoms bekomtm aggro rennt davon und pullt den boss außer range so das er entkommen ist und wieder volle hp hat XD
denn Raid(Stadtbossrun) ist im Endcontent meist PvE wenn man den Boss legen will, richtige Raids wie sagen wir 80 Mann gehen sw und Prügeln einfach aus Spaß allys gibts ja selten bis gar nicht, oder nur im kleinen Rahmen, deshalb machen die Gilden meist abstriche und nehmen nicht jeden mit.

So weit ich gelesen hab (wa sich nicht sicher weiß) sind auch solche Auren und Buffs in WAR nicht gruppe beschränkt, es scheint ja jeder in der umgebung betroffen zu sein, also egal ob da 1 oder 10000000 Leute stehen und deshalb ists auch egal, ob der der mitkommt ind er Gruppe steht oder nicht, wichtig ist nur, daß er dabei ist, wem nervt das Gruppeswitschen in WoW denn nicht, nur das Jeder möglichst jede Aura hat, entweder ich hab ne Aura und alle bekommens oder keiner, wieso nur ausgewählte 5 Mann? Innere Diskriminierung?


----------



## Pymonte (18. Dezember 2007)

das mit den gruppenbeschränkungen dient der taktik. man muss ishc eben gedanken machen wer was kriegt.

im PvP natürlich ne nutzlose eigentschaft^^

was ich auch geil finden würde in WAR wär, wenn sie tatsächlich ne einheiten kollision einbauen. dann können nämlich engstellen wie pässe von ein paar melees gehalten werden usw. fernkämpfer die in der ersten reihe stehen haben pech, flucht durch die eigenen reihen gibt es nicht. Bietet viele taktische Möglichkeiten und verinnerlicht einen Aspekt vom Tabletop: Die Glieder. Ein regment besteht aus mehreren Gliedern (sprich Reihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und diese können eben auch ncith einfach die position nach belieben wechseln.

Wenn man z.B: ein Stadtto verteidigt und der gegner die ersten 2 reihen im Tor weggeschwemmt hat, dann bricht die verteidigung zusammen. In WoW könnten die angreifer ja auch einfach die Verteidiger ignorieren bzw 10 leute auf einem fleckstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär en geilesfeature. deswegen is die welt vermutlich auch so groß. weil in städten wie in IF, die so klein sind, würde ja sonst dauerstau sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja kollisionsabfrage wird es ja definitiv gebe in WAR, haben die Entwickler ja gesagt, ist auch viel Sinnvoller, wie hoh ist es denn, daß eienr mit der Flagge und SdF eben mal durch alle durchrusht?
wär übrigens der tot aller schurken weil die dnan mal um einen rumlaufen müssten, vor allem ist nen taure dann ne kleine Weltreise ^^
--> Horde ind er Tiefenbahn, "hier ist noch platz" " man ihr kiddiys und kackboons rückt mal zusammen" " Ah kacke hexer port pls bin von der Bahn geflogen"
---> definitives NEIN die Spieler in WOW würden niemals damit zurecht kommen. Weder ist die Welt dafür ausgelegt, noch sind die meisten dazu fähig.

nur ist das Programmiertechnsich, genauso wie Spieltechnisch echt ne Hammer Herausforderung, man muss als Spieler schließlich nicht na jedem eckchen hängenbleiben, auch grafisch ist es nicht einfach, man darf ja nicht halb im anderm verschwinden wenn man ne Linie aufbaut, man darf aber genauso wenig nen halben meter platz zwischen beidne leuten haben. Ich hab bis dato keien Ahnung wie sie das hinbekommen wollen, aber sie werdens schon machen^^


----------



## Thront (18. Dezember 2007)

was ist wenn wir die pizza heute abend mal ohne oliven essen?


----------



## Verce (18. Dezember 2007)

klar wird es in WAR auch items als belohnungen geben, das streitet wohl keiner ab, aber wenn man sich die ganzen e-sport games anschaut, da haben MILLIONEN von leuten LANGE spass (counter-strike, star-craft, usw), ohne dass sie ingame dafür materiell belohnt werden müssen (keine items). es reicht ihnen, dass sie anerkennung und ruhm von der community bekommen. das ist ihre belohnung. rest ist spannung und spass am spiel.

und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt LÄCHERLICH ein computerspiel mit RL oder gar arbeit zu vergleichen. arbeit ist ein mittel zum zweck, ein computerspiel freizeitbeschäftigung. arbeiten tut man (primär) um an geld zu kommen, aber spielen sollte man aus SPASS.

und wer item-belohnungen braucht um ne motivation zu haben zu spielen sollte mal ernsthaft zu nem psychologen gehn weil das ist weder normal noch ist das im sinne des erfinders.


----------



## Nofel (19. Dezember 2007)

Verce schrieb:


> und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt LÄCHERLICH ein computerspiel mit RL oder gar arbeit zu vergleichen. arbeit ist ein mittel zum zweck, ein computerspiel freizeitbeschäftigung. arbeiten tut man (primär) um an geld zu kommen, aber spielen sollte man aus SPASS.
> 
> und wer item-belohnungen braucht um ne motivation zu haben zu spielen sollte mal ernsthaft zu nem psychologen gehn weil das ist weder normal noch ist das im sinne des erfinders.



Belohnungen sind aber Wichtig. Sei es ein Titel, ein Item oder einfach weit oben auf einer Liste zu stehen. Alle Spiele sind darauf ausgelegt, sei es der Highscore bei Tetris oder einfach die Befriedigung beim Fangen spielen, das der andere einen nicht bekommt. Wenn man immer nur hinterherläuft macht fangen keinen Spaß und Tetris ohne die Möglichkeit zu sehen das man sich verbessert hat oder jemand anderen übertroffen hat auch nicht.

Das mit Arbeit und Spielen muß ich dir 100% zustimmen. Endlich jemand der es noch so sieht.


----------



## Duskfall334 (25. Dezember 2007)

Also meine meinug ist:
Ich denke mal WAR wird ganz anders..
Das werden bis meisten WoW spieler stören und werden wieder auf WoW zurück kommen.
Man kann das aber auch ganz anders sehen... villeicht wollen das die WoW spieler die wechseln. ABWECHSLUNG!
Also ich werde das spiel testen/spielen und werde dann entscheiden obs mir spass macht oder ob's halt nur ein zeitvertreib ist.!


----------



## Duskfall334 (25. Dezember 2007)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Also meine meinug ist:
> Ich denke mal WAR wird ganz anders..
> Das werden bis meisten WoW spieler stören und werden wieder auf WoW zurück kommen.
> Man kann das aber auch ganz anders sehen... villeicht wollen das die WoW spieler die wechseln. ABWECHSLUNG!
> Also ich werde das spiel testen/spielen und werde dann entscheiden obs mir spass macht oder ob's halt nur ein zeitvertreib ist.!



Das werden bis = das werden die


----------

